# Summer Work in Costa Blanca



## EmilyK (Jan 19, 2009)

I am planning to drive down to Spain in early June this year and hope to find bar/waitressing/hotel work for the Summer. Does anyone have any advice on finding work in Spain? When is the best time to find seasonal work? is it possible to find work before leaving England or is it best to look once in Spain? 
Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The truth? 

Almost zero chance from the UK and not much better if you come...just read all the posts!

Good luck


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

EmilyK said:


> I am planning to drive down to Spain in early June this year and hope to find bar/waitressing/hotel work for the Summer. Does anyone have any advice on finding work in Spain? When is the best time to find seasonal work? is it possible to find work before leaving England or is it best to look once in Spain?
> Any advice will be much appreciated!


Do you speak Spanish ?

If yes then you have a chance, but if not I would not bother wasting your time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm half looking into doing the same kind of work that you're looking at, and from what I can see so far is that its not what you know its who you know, jobs are all casual and have no guarrantees, contracts or regular hours and most bar jobs will be taken by those that have been laid off by the 100s of bars that seem to be closing.

hotel work seems to be done by agencies - in which case you MUST speak spanish like a native (as good as your english) and join an extremly long queue!!

There maybe other ways with hotels, but they all involve being totally fluent in the language.

Have you thought of approaching an english tour company ie Thomas Cook, Thompson etc and seeing what they have for holiday/tour reps???? - well its a start and if you're free and single, it maybe fun????


Jo


----------



## eireguy_24 (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW! alot of negativity on this forum! im just wondeing what kind of personalities these people have if they cannot find work LOL! U will almost definetly not find work in spain while your still in the uk, do as much research on the resort online and then book a cheap flight and hostal for a week/ten days. Spanish is usefull but NOT the be all and end all.If your young and enthusiastic with a bubbly personality u will find some kind of work, just realise before you arrive that you wont make money here just a few quid to enjoy yourself.

Its all negative around here but provided your just looking for a summer job you will be ok.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

eireguy_24 said:


> WOW! alot of negativity on this forum! im just wondeing what kind of personalities these people have if they cannot find work LOL! U will almost definetly not find work in spain while your still in the uk, do as much research on the resort online and then book a cheap flight and hostal for a week/ten days. Spanish is usefull but NOT the be all and end all.If your young and enthusiastic with a bubbly personality u will find some kind of work, just realise before you arrive that you wont make money here just a few quid to enjoy yourself.
> 
> Its all negative around here but provided your just looking for a summer job you will be ok.



This is why I asked you in your previous post how you found getting work, cos this is what we hear over here from bar owners, the media, looking at the number of bars closing etc. However, I think if you´re young, free and single its ok, but when people with families and financial commitments come over I think the bar work situation is not gonna be a way of making a living!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> This is why I asked you in your previous post how you found getting work, cos this is what we hear over here from bar owners, the media, looking at the number of bars closing etc. However, I think if you´re young, free and single its ok, but when people with families and financial commitments come over I think the bar work situation is not gonna be a way of making a living!


had a horriable day today people just wont answer the phone to me 
dont no whats wrong with ne may have to end it all now 
really upset men have feeling to you no 
im on tonight !!.45 ish i will tell u off then you naughty naughty women


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> had a horriable day today people just wont answer the phone to me
> dont no whats wrong with ne may have to end it all now
> really upset men have feeling to you no
> im on tonight !!.45 ish i will tell u off then you naughty naughty women






Jo xxx


----------

